# Sony touch page swipe tip :)



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I found the way to make my Sony PRS350 page swipes work without highlighting text.

I realized that if you are swiping straight across or at a downward angle the touch screen can think you are wanting to highlight or look up a word.

But every time I do the page swipe at a slight upward angle it never happens. So when I turn a page I always swipe from a lower position on the right side and swipe in a diagonal line upward to the left.

I've only been doing this one day but it has worked every time.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it does the highlighting thing because it's registering a double tap for some reason, and it does highlight upwards just as easily as it does in any other direction. I'll give it a try though.

...

On a related note, have you had a page turn gesture just flat out not be recognized at all? I have had that happen a couple of times so far, a seemingly good swipe and then staring at the page waiting for it to turn until it finally dawns on me that the gesture wasn't recognized.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes I've had a page swipe not get recognized. There is usually a small O with a line through it in the bottom black margin to the right of the page number when this happens. 

So far I've not had it try to highlight when I swipe in a slight upper direction. I've going to keep doing it that way for a while and see.


----------

